# Kayaking Devils hole-niagara River



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I came across this video on YouTube. I know this is a treacherous stretch of water they seems to take a life of even an experienced boater every few years. Is this crazy or what?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What's crazier were the people jumping off the jet boat..... Where did they go?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You gotta remember, those guys are (hopefully) very experienced _white water yakkers. _
Seen some of those crazies in Tinkers Creek, they claim that after a good rain, it's the best white water in Ohio!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

So I know guides have died up there in a boat but yet a swimmer can make it out?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> What's crazier were the people jumping off the jet boat..... Where did they go?


Yes, that was weird.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

From past trips experience, I still don't think SMBHooker would rule out taking his Coosa through it...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> From past trips experience, I still don't think SMBHooker would rule out taking his Coosa through it...


Hahhahahahahah. I can hear him now. Yep looks good!!!' Lets go !!!! It ain't that dangerous. Come on !!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

You do have to admit it looks fun!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

That's what those guys do lol! I watched a documentary about some guys Yaking the Congo River in Africa. Was even crazier than that. And a Croc ended up killing one of them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> What's crazier were the people jumping off the jet boat..... Where did they go?


Yes. I need answers!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yes. I need answers!


I saw this video somewhere else and they said that the three that jumped in worked for the tour boat company and it was part of regular training. Good to know that they regularly train for people going over the side in area like this.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It doesn't look bad at all. It's just big standing waves...and doesn't look like there were any kind of keepers or undercuts. And if they sent swimmers over the edge of the boat it can't be that bad.
I'd say a very good percentage of guys on here could run that in a Coosa.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a lot more real when your sitting in a whitewater boat and can't see over the next wave. Lol been there done that. River guides regularly are required to swim each rapid that they are going to guide on.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> It doesn't look bad at all. It's just big standing waves...and doesn't look like there were any kind of keepers or undercuts. And if they sent swimmers over the edge of the boat it can't be that bad.
> I'd say a very good percentage of guys on here could run that in a Coosa.


Let's do it in BigRigs Bubba!!!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

PapawSmith said:


> I saw this video somewhere else and they said that the three that jumped in worked for the tour boat company and it was part of regular training. Good to know that they regularly train for people going over the side in area like this.


Cool. Thanks for the follow up. Thats what I would assume but that looked like a pretty nasty stretch to float.... without any flotation.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Let's do it in BigRigs Bubba!!!!!


Make sure you video it!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

ML1187 said:


> Let's do it in BigRigs Bubba!!!!!


I'd like to see that! I'll bet a good paddler could handle a lot of water on one. You'd need the right paddle.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Bubbagon said:


> It doesn't look bad at all. It's just big standing waves...and doesn't look like there were any kind of keepers or undercuts. And if they sent swimmers over the edge of the boat it can't be that bad.
> I'd say a very good percentage of guys on here could run that in a Coosa.


I agree. I'd try it in a Coosa for sure.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

CPK said:


> I agree. I'd try it in a Coosa for sure.


Ditto


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Pay up the life insurance before you run it in a SOT!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> It doesn't look bad at all. It's just big standing waves...and doesn't look like there were any kind of keepers or undercuts. And if they sent swimmers over the edge of the boat it can't be that bad.
> I'd say a very good percentage of guys on here could run that in a Coosa.


Dude, its class 5 stuff. I was just there last month, its much more impressive in person than on video. 99% of the yakkers here would dump within 10' of hitting the first wave train.

That being said, i'd give it a go.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have ran class 3-4 whitewater. Let's just say I have a healthy fear of moving water. I have been in class 5 in a shredder (2 person catmaran) and a raft. 

Even class 4 there were times I could not see over the next wave.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fishingful said:


> I have ran class 3-4 whitewater. Let's just say I have a healthy fear of moving water. I have been in class 5 in a shredder (2 person catmaran) and a raft.
> 
> Even class 4 there were times I could not see over the next wave.



I am continually impressed each time I take to the river. It is an awesome never yielding force in its tamest of states. To fear it's power is wisdom especially in higher classes.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

SMBHooker said:


> I am continually impressed each time I take to the river. It is an awesome never yielding force in its tamest of states. To fear it's power is wisdom especially in higher classes.


I lived in ohio Pyle PA for a year. First day I was there someone died. I believe 4 people died in the river that year. 3 were from lack of experience and paddling water they shouldent have been on. The other was a swimmer that was pulled over the falls.


----------

